# Facebook Photo!!!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I had to share this with everyone. I allowed Keep the Bull Breeds Free on Facebook to use any of my photos. They posted up the photo I shot of Earl with the flower on his head. Now another Pit Bull mommy page on FB is pissed at the photo. They've typed shit all over it because I informed them I own the copyrights to that image an I don't want it on their site. The page is https://www.facebook.com/PitPositive if you want to post what you think of Earl's photo. It's too funny! They are also against the use of pinch collars. These people are nutz!!!!! They've banned me and Aireal so we can post on there anymore.










About.

People Worldwide for the Ethical Treatment and Positive Image of Bull Breeds

Description

We aim to be the largest facebook page promoting positive images of our dogs.

Why because we are sick of seeing our dogs being represented as viscous, tough and dangerous. 
We are sick of seeing our dogs tortured and abused at the hands of those who only want to extend their own egos.

This page is for the ethical treatment and positive image of bull breeds and pit bulls world wide.

We are Anti:
Dog Fighting
Breed Specific Legislation
Ear Cropping
Tail Docking
Negative Images

We are here to promote our dogs in a positive light.
Our dogs are every day dogs, family pets, best friends and people lovers.

We will promote rescue bull breeds world wide and those in need and those happy endings
We will promote positive reinforcement training methods
We will post pretty pics and loved family members and canine good citizens

We will not promote breeders
We will not promote negative training methods, we will not promote prong collars, check chains or similar.
We will not promote over exagerated spiked collars or similar
We will not promote ear cropping
We will not promote any thing that represents our dogs in any negative form or imagery that we believe doesnt promote our dogs as every day good companions.

If you dont like what we stand for, dont post.

We are here to educate in a positive way for pet bulls.

We will fight only for our dogs to be accepted in society as pets, assistance and therapy dogs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I keep seeing these groups bringing up tail docking, perhaps they aren't clear on the difference between an apbt and a boxer...as I've yet to see an apbt with a docked tail.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Carriana said:


> I keep seeing these groups bringing up tail docking, perhaps they aren't clear on the difference between an apbt and a boxer...as I've yet to see an apbt with a docked tail.


Yep they all list tail docking and they do that because they don't know the breed. I love this one "We will not promote negative training methods, we will not promote prong collars, check chains or similar." and they forgot to list E-collars! Lisa just posted on their page and their responses are hysterical!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow I would have to thump somebody's head....

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I steer clear of those pages just because if all the drama I have seen on them when browsing. The fact they don't like his picture is dumb. I like how it was stated it shouldn't be posted on the net but they repost it. I didn't see Lisa's comments just their reply to one. I love that picture of earl

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now they have banned Lisa!!! :roll: Anyone that has the time please go to their page and post something on Earl's photo.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh gosh. This is hilarious! I will have to sign on and check it out  hehe!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

K I commented  I think what Krystal said was perfect! Unfortunately this Rachel chick doesn't have a clue what she is talking about...


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

lol! im going to post on facebook


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I couldn't help it I had to comment 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lisa has me laughing! Bahahaha! Love the part where she is talking about how "abusive" she is, the warm Costco dog beds, etc. all the titles, yet she is a horrible owner...lol!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lisa has me laughing! Bahahaha! Love the part where she is talking about how "abusive" she is, the warm Costco dog beds, etc. all the titles, yet she is a horrible owner...lol!


Terrible owner

The whole thing has me laughing.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I commented. I praised the picture of earl. I asked my husband what he thought of it and he thinks it's awesome. Others are ignorant.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh that little skank pissed me off!!!! Lol I've never gotten a ban so quickly!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Aireal said:


> Oh that little skank pissed me off!!!! Lol I've never gotten a ban so quickly!!!


I saw where she mentioned you(I believe you since the comments were gone) in the pic of the bully pup with cropped ears.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

*facepalm* Fur Mommies!! and that says it all!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MSK said:


> *facepalm* Fur Mommies!! and that says it all!!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks to eveyone that posted. The F-Tard pulled Earl's photo down!!! :clap:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> Thanks to eveyone that posted. The F-Tard pulled Earl's photo down!!! :clap:


Thank god!!! It was hard for me to contain myself and that wasn't even my dog!! I liked the page to comment and then forgot to unlike and last night I kept seeing this crap on my Facebook about vet research on why prong collars are bad and ear/tail (tail...giggle...) cropping is in humane and I had to go unlike them before I went completely postal. Ugh!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Prong collars are only bad for those too stupid to know how to use them!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad they took it down! Pages like that make me so mad

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I got banned, go figure! What a bunch of idiots keep pestering them guys! lol I have two face book accounts I might go bug them again. They only have 149 likes... not very much!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO yay!! We got them to pull the pic  :woof: that means you win Doug. Lol that was kinda funny how Lisa and I both got banned the second we proved they were wrong......and stupid . Damn fur mommy whiners!!! I can't remember which page it was but one of them had Dosia's pic to all smack talking my poor starving dog lol. It's wintertime now, he looks like a rolly poley. XD


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We went back and forth a little about a silly collar comment last night. Got muself banned  .


----------



## Tannerg (Dec 15, 2012)

i just went for a visit to the site..daaaaaaamn a bunch of fur mommies


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i tried to get them to listen Dave... im not banned but they sure as hell didnt even read what i said....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Page has only been around since the 10th


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Darn .. I couldn't didn't any of the drama to read (love to read it but hate being involved in it LOL) - I've always been amused at that pic!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bulldog Owners Against Fur Mommies <-- someone should start this facebook group!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

we should! but that spells BOAFM... we need a better name lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll I like that idea. Correcting misinformation given by fur mommies  I mean come on now. I dress my dog up in stupid clothes and throw him b-day parties too but that doesn't mean you gotta act blind and stupid lol.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I missed all of this, but I always make sure to remind the world that I LOVE EARL when KTBBF posts him


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in someone start the page!!! But against fur parents in general don't forget the idiot fur daddies now!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: fur daddy XD that just sounds so funny.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dammit! You know I would have gone and gotten all my FB accounts banned over there. People on the Internet are crazy. Hell, there are some serious weirdos and down right idiots on Keep the Bull Breed Free. I try to limit myself to one sarcastic reply a day over there or I'll go on a spree. The amount of ignorance and stupidity surrounding all bully breeds and just plain dogs and common sense is astronomical.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Dammit! You know I would have gone and gotten all my FB accounts banned over there. People on the Internet are crazy. Hell, there are some serious weirdos and down right idiots on Keep the Bull Breed Free. I try to limit myself to one sarcastic reply a day over there or I'll go on a spree. The amount of ignorance and stupidity surrounding all bully breeds and just plain dogs and common sense is astronomical.


oh i agree! i just spent too much of my time on a bully bashing forum goin back and forth with this idiot who was trying to bash me! lol. he said my job is easy and its the only job i could get LOL some people:hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> oh i agree! i just spent too much of my time on a bully bashing forum goin back and forth with this idiot who was trying to bash me! lol. he said my job is easy and its the only job i could get LOL some people:hammer:


Is that the a hole that can't read or spell  I swear I can't understand what he's saying. Lol


----------

